# ReiNX 2.1 released



## aerios169 (Mar 17, 2019)

We need emunand


----------



## Milenko (Mar 17, 2019)

Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet


----------



## hippy dave (Mar 17, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet


Some people REALLY like drawings of schoolgirls.


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks!
Now we just need reinx toolkit update =)


----------



## huma_dawii (Mar 17, 2019)

Are they still using Sept?


----------



## Onlyd (Mar 17, 2019)

Wanted to try it but needed 7.0.1 support ty!


----------



## Essasetic (Mar 17, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> Are they still using Sept?


Yes.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 17, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet


As time goes on, the two projects are likely to diverge more than they are now. In other words, ReiNX might bring about new features that aren't present on Atmosphere, or vice versa. More choices is always better.


----------



## proffk (Mar 17, 2019)

I like the anime splashscreen of reinx.


----------



## Xizix (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks. Is _*zerotwoxci *_still now compatible with this?   

The previous unstable version wouldn't allow me to use it.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 17, 2019)

Does this come with an instalation guide?


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 17, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet



To my extremely limited understanding, with ReiNX you just drag and drop a couple files to your SD card and you're done.

With Atmo, you have to do EXTRA STEPS to enable certain things. Heck with that. I came for the convenience.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Mar 18, 2019)

Okay, so I just successfully updated ReiNX, but then I updated my Switch firmware to 7.0.1. Now when I inject the payload it gives me "Package2 Magic Invalid". I'm using an AceNS to inject it. Any help?

EDIT: I figured it out! I had ReiNX.bin on the root of my micro SD and as they warned I had to delete that.


----------



## Meepers55 (Mar 18, 2019)

sTo0z said:


> To my extremely limited understanding, with ReiNX you just drag and drop a couple files to your SD card and you're done.
> 
> With Atmo, you have to do EXTRA STEPS to enable certain things. Heck with that. I came for the convenience.


That's kinda misleading. The installation is simple for both. The only difference is if you want to enable piracy on Atmos, you need to get the patches from a thread on this site (I'd link it, but my break's almost done). Even then, you don't have to worry about getting the patches if you just use Kosmos.


----------



## Xizix (Mar 18, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Does this come with an instalation guide?



The process is on the ReiNX site.  It's simple to follow. Make sure you don't have the ReiNX.bin in the root directory and you'll be good to go.
https://reinx.guide/guide/download-and-install


----------



## Onlyd (Mar 18, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> That's kinda misleading. The installation is simple for both. The only difference is if you want to enable piracy on Atmos, you need to get the patches from a thread on this site (I'd link it, but my break's almost done). Even then, you don't have to worry about getting the patches if you just use Kosmos.


 I love Kosmos, I usually is sdsetup to grab it


----------



## sj33 (Mar 18, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet


There are a few technical and ideological differences.

My understanding is that ReiNX initially focused on simplicity and modularity similar to ReiNAND compared with other CFW which may rely on menu interfaces or ini files. I think there was more recently a shift in focus towards replicating the SX feature set. But it does seem that efforts have more recently but focused on their ulaunch replacement.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Thanks!
> Now we just need reinx toolkit update =)



toolkit update is in the discord 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xizix said:


> Thanks. Is _*zerotwoxci *_still now compatible with this?
> 
> The previous unstable version wouldn't allow me to use it.


should do


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> Thanks!
> Now we just need reinx toolkit update =)



Updated Toolkit from the guide. Changes in the toolkit have not yet been committed to the github. Toolkit version should be 1.3.1


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> Are they still using Sept?


What's "Sept?" What does it do?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> What's "Sept?" What does it do?



Scires found a way to get keys to sign a tsec payload,(make it official) which would be sept. This exploit/keys won't be released due to the fact it is like rcm and effects a whole lotta devices

sept, an encrypted payload used to generate the keys needed to boot, keeping the actual exploit used to generate them hidden


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Scires found a way to get keys to sign a tsec payload,(make it official) which would be sept. This exploit/keys won't be released due to the fact it is like rcm and effects a whole lotta devices
> 
> sept, an encrypted payload used to generate the keys needed to boot, keeping the actual exploit used to generate them hidden


Sounds amazing.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> Sounds amazing.


Theoretically, when 8.x drops it will only be a minor update to cfw to get it working


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

getting an Error code *0x00299002 installing on tinfoil.
*


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> getting an Error code *0x00299002 installing on tinfoil.*



USB install or use the latest goldleaf nightly


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> USB install or use the latest goldleaf nightly


tried usb install. just freezes on 96-98%. when forced home, crashes system. will be forced to restart. upon booting an unidentified game will appear on dashboard.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> tried usb install. just freezes on 96-98%. when forced home, crashes system. will be forced to restart. upon booting an unidentified game will appear on dashboard.



use system setting data management to delete it


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> use system setting data management to delete it


update: crashed when using goldleaf lastest version.
            what goldleaf version is optimal to do this installation process?


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble booting to ReiNX on first try every single time when using NS Atmosphere dongle? I mean, I personally experienced going through the splash screens twice every single time even before the system would boot to CFW. I always get just the black screen the first time.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> update: crashed when using goldleaf lastest version.
> what goldleaf version is optimal to do this installation process?



I use the latest nightly from bsnx (found here)




Dothackjhe said:


> Anyone else having trouble booting to ReiNX on first try every single time when using NS Atmosphere dongle? I mean, I personally experienced going through the splash screens twice every single time even before the system would boot to CFW. I always get just the black screen the first time.



thats normal.. i think


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone happen to know if the reboot to payload also works with reinx now? If so, yay! Then we entered the semi-coldboot era. (well except with modchips... but @mattytrog and I can fight that over a water balloon! )


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Anyone happen to know if the reboot to payload also works with reinx now? If so, yay! Then we entered the semi-coldboot era. (well except with modchips... but @mattytrog and I can fight that over a water balloon! )



Yes it does work with reinx with 2.1  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

dunno if it works on fatal... I'm yet to crash again


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Yes it does work with reinx with 2.1
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> dunno if it works on fatal... I'm yet to crash again


*faints* Well then!


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> *faints* Well then!



There is a changelog on the guide


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> There is a changelog on the guide


I need no guide! I'm going balls to the walls and booting the payload with Hekate! 

EDIT: oooh that was a bigger changelog than I thought. Good work @EliseZeroTwo and @Reisyukaku


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I need no guide! I'm going balls to the walls and booting the payload with Hekate!



hahahahha


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

Worked like a charm on nsp installation. But crashed on usb installation with Goldtree v0.3. Can you send me whatever version is compatible with the nightly version? Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> Worked like a charm on nsp installation. But crashed on usb installation with Goldtree v0.3. Can you send me whatever version is compatible with the nightly version? Thanks


You can use one of these: Goldleaf 0.5 nightly or https://github.com/satelliteseeker/Tinfoil/releases/tag/v0.2.1-USB-fix2


----------



## smf (Mar 18, 2019)

proffk said:


> I like the anime splashscreen of reinx.



Don't all CFW allow custom splashscreen anyway?


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi. Sorry i'm confused. Do i use this wtih goldleaf Nightly? 
the issue i had was using Goldtree v0.3,v0.4 with goldleaf nightly, which didnt work, freezes upon choosing install and will force you to restart the device.


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> Hi. Sorry i'm confused. Do i use this wtih goldleaf Nightly?
> the issue i had was using Goldtree v0.3,v0.4 with goldleaf nightly, which didnt work, freezes upon choosing install and will force you to restart the device.


Use the latest nightly build.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Goldleaf Latest nightly


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> I need no guide! I'm going balls to the walls and booting the payload with Hekate!



Were you able to boot the latest release of ReiNX with Hekate?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> Were you able to boot the latest release of ReiNX with Hekate?


At work, need to try at home but I would be surprised if it didn't work. It's ReiNX and Hekate after all.


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> At work, need to try at home but I would be surprised if it didn't work. It's ReiNX and Hekate after all.


I think Hekate needs updating for ReiNX 2.1. I tried using Hekate as my dongle's bootloader, it showed an error. It would not get past the ReiNX splash screen.


----------



## lordelan (Mar 18, 2019)

Does this still overwrite Atmo's *sept *(payload) so I can't have both CFW at the same time (using Argon NX) without compiling things by myself?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

lordelan said:


> Does this still overwrite Atmo's *sept *(payload) so I can't have both CFW at the same time (using Argon NX) without compiling things by myself?



Yes, it still does, so you will still need to manage by yourself.



Dothackjhe said:


> Were you able to boot the latest release of ReiNX with Hekate?



4.9 works with 2.1 reinx


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> 4.9 works with 2.1 reinx


I was using Hekate 4.9.1.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> I was using Hekate 4.9.1.


With the dongle doesn't works for me, can you let me know the instructions you follow?


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 18, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> That's kinda misleading. The installation is simple for both. The only difference is if you want to enable piracy on Atmos, you need to get the patches from a thread on this site (I'd link it, but my break's almost done). Even then, you don't have to worry about getting the patches if you just use Kosmos.



AKA extra steps...  

But no, I hear you. But I still appreciate ReiNX as a drag and drop and done solution. Just for me personally, knowing everything has been prepared, that's why I continue to use it.

And sounds like Rei and co. could be up to some nice things in the future to set them apart. We'll see! 

Either way, I'm glad there's several solutions out there.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> I was using Hekate 4.9.1.



Hmmm and it didnt boot for you? are you sure you pointed to the new bin file?


----------



## lordelan (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Yes, it still does, so you will still need to manage by yourself.


Thx. Sad to hear. Thank you, Nintendo, for giving us the need of using something like sept in the first place.


----------



## nekojosh (Mar 18, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Yes.


I've been using ReiNX for a while and have not been following up the scene regarding Atmosphere. What is sept?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

nekojosh said:


> I've been using ReiNX for a while and have not been following up the scene regarding Atmosphere. What is sept?



See this post in the thread https://gbatemp.net/threads/reinx-2-1-released.533862/page-2#post-8557248

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lordelan said:


> Thx. Sad to hear. Thank you, Nintendo, for giving us the need of using something like sept in the first place.



Who knows, maybe there will be a version in the future that doesn't need it


----------



## nekojosh (Mar 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> See this post in the thread https://gbatemp.net/threads/reinx-2-1-released.533862/page-2#post-8557248
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh, that clears my doubts! Very cool and interesting! Will update my ReiNX once I get home tonight. Tnx to all the staff working on ReiNX!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 18, 2019)

Cario said:


> tried usb install. just freezes on 96-98%. when forced home, crashes system. will be forced to restart. upon booting an unidentified game will appear on dashboard.



Replace it and unzip it and ignored everything else. All you need is tinfoil.nro:

                                                   tinfoil-883e3bd.zip 2018-10-27 02:45 8.4 MB


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

nekojosh said:


> Oh, that clears my doubts! Very cool and interesting! Will update my ReiNX once I get home tonight. Tnx to all the staff working on ReiNX!



don't forget to check the discord if you need help


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 18, 2019)

RY0M43CH1Z3N said:


> With the dongle doesn't works for me, can you let me know the instructions you follow?


I also used a dongle for it. Specifically, the NS Atmosphere dongle.



Adran_Marit said:


> Hmmm and it didnt boot for you? are you sure you pointed to the new bin file?


I think I missed that part. Even then, I do not know where in the micro-SD Card is the config for it.


----------



## Cario (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. It works fine now. Link provided by "linuxares" (https://github.com/satelliteseeker/Tinfoil/releases/tag/v0.2.1-USB-fix2) works, specifically the usb installation method.
If that doesn't work try Goldleaf Nightly, thanks to Adran_Marit for pointing that out as well. 

The long wait for 7.0.x has finally ended.
Cheers!


----------



## eyeliner (Mar 18, 2019)

I approve of this update.

Good job. Made me a happy puppy.


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 18, 2019)

Edit: removing unwarrant opinion because I didn't research enough.


----------



## 0N666 (Mar 18, 2019)

Just tried to update (still on 6 2) and i get a black screen... doesn't even get to the splash...

Do i need to update to 7.0?

Would custom themes have anything to do with reinx 2.1 not booting?


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

KirovAir said:


> -> Kosmos.
> ReiNX is 80% Ctrl+C + Ctrl+V of atmos. With all possible extra oversights/bugs that come with it. I don't really understand people using it while there are no extra features as of yet.


That is incorrect and disproven. Do please check the source code if you don't believe me.

Also, it's the beauty of opensource to share code!


----------



## KirovAir (Mar 18, 2019)

linuxares said:


> That is incorrect and disproven. Do please check the source code if you don't believe me.
> 
> Also, it's the beauty of opensource to share code!



In that case, I stand corrected. This was something I picked up over discord.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 18, 2019)

KirovAir said:


> In that case, I stand corrected. This was something I picked up over discord.


Yeah it's a common misconception. Rei in agreement with SciresM for example use the Sept to NOT burn an exploit.
But sure, some things they share code on since well... they work with the same methods on booting for example.


----------



## jsrv2006 (Mar 18, 2019)

hi. has anyone had the r4s firmware for the dongle for reinx 2.1


----------



## moonblood666 (Mar 18, 2019)

Installed KOSMOS on my new Switch that I bought just when the 7.0 support in KOSMOS was released (good timing XD). Even though I'm a noob and I'm glad that everything works fine and stable for a few weeks now (just playing games though) I might give ReiNX a shot now. Few questions:

1. Do I have to delete/format my micro SD card with KOSMOS on it? Or can I just test ReiNX while keeping KOSMOS to see which one I like more?
2. Do I have to delete my installed NSPs now and re-install it under ReiNX?
3. Currently I use tinfoil 0.21 + Fluffy on my PC to install my NSPs via network... Does this work under ReiNX?
4. I keep my Switch in sleep mode permanently instead of shutting it off after every session/day... I heard ReiNX causes some problems with sleep mode, is that true?
5. Any other things I need to know? Any warnings/dangers a noob like me (haven't looked into the Switch homebrew scene yet due to limited free time outside of work) has to know?


----------



## Smaug (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi, I have a problem ... I have the version of the switch at 7.0.1 (currently present before putting reinx 2.1). I updated reinitialize the payload with the black dongle (in the root of the file I renamed the file reinx bin). What could it be? I tried to put the files back several times without success.
Thanks in advance and sorry English, but I'm using the Google translator.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

jsrv2006 said:


> hi. has anyone had the r4s firmware for the dongle for reinx 2.1



working on trying to get a .uf2 version of 2.1 reinx



moonblood666 said:


> Installed KOSMOS on my new Switch that I bought just when the 7.0 support in KOSMOS was released (good timing XD). Even though I'm a noob and I'm glad that everything works fine and stable for a few weeks now (just playing games though) I might give ReiNX a shot now. Few questions:
> 
> 1. Do I have to delete/format my micro SD card with KOSMOS on it? Or can I just test ReiNX while keeping KOSMOS to see which one I like more?
> 2. Do I have to delete my installed NSPs now and re-install it under ReiNX?
> ...



1) no, you just need to make a backup of the payload.bin in the sept folder as reinx replaces this 
2) No, you can keep them
3) Yes USB install works on ReiNX
4) This was true with the 7.x beta that was released last week. ReiNX 2.1 Stable fixes this issue
5) Make a nand + boot0/1 backup if you haven't already



Smaug said:


> Hi, I have a problem ... I have the version of the switch at 7.0.1 (currently present before putting reinx 2.1). I updated reinitialize the payload with the black dongle (in the root of the file I renamed the file reinx bin). What could it be? I tried to put the files back several times without success.
> Thanks in advance and sorry English, but I'm using the Google translator.



Try chainbooting through hekate


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 18, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> I also used a dongle for it. Specifically, the NS Atmosphere dongle.
> 
> I think I missed that part. Even then, I do not know where in the micro-SD Card is the config for it.



I thought you were booting from pc not dongle




jsrv2006 said:


> hi. has anyone had the r4s firmware for the dongle for reinx 2.1





Dothackjhe said:


> I also used a dongle for it. Specifically, the NS Atmosphere dongle.



Try this .uf2 and let me know how you go, not 100% certian if this will work

ReiNX2.1 UF2


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 18, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Why would you bother with this, it made sense when atmosphere hadn't been released yet


It's not like you gotta update everyday or if there's much difference, so I just update what I already use, if there's something I actually need from atmosphere  I'll switch to that.


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> I thought you were booting from pc not dongle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NS Atmosphere do not use ".uf2" file. It flashes the ".bin" instead.


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 19, 2019)

shame i cant use this along atmosphere (i use argon nx but problem is sept)


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> NS Atmosphere do not use ".uf2" file. It flashes the ".bin" instead.



Then update the bin?


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Then update the bin?


That's what I did. But it did not work.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> That's what I did. But it did not work.



Black screen?


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Black screen?


It gets stuck at the ReiNX splash screen while also displaying an error involving something about "magic" and "invalid."


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> It gets stuck at the ReiNX splash screen while also displaying an error involving something about "magic" and "invalid."



that means it's not updated to be the latest reinx.bin
follow the guide for the sd card layout, removing reinx.bin from the root of the sd card and make sure you payload injector has the latest reinx.bin updated and not an old one


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> that means it's not updated to be the latest reinx.bin
> follow the guide for the sd card layout, removing reinx.bin from the root of the sd card and make sure you payload injector has the latest reinx.bin updated and not an old one


I had all those in mind when I proceeded with the steps. Yet, still, the error arose.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> I had all those in mind when I proceeded with the steps. Yet, still, the error arose.



Have you tried chainbooting the latest with hekate?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also for anyone having black screen issues can you fill out this form please

ReiNX Black Screen Form


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Have you tried chainbooting the latest with hekate?


What's "chainbooting?" What does it do?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> What's "chainbooting?" What does it do?


load hekate to load reinx


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> load hekate to load reinx


Yeah, I did that.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> Yeah, I did that.


and does that boot?


----------



## Arcadeguy (Mar 19, 2019)

I also can't get that to work. I have a black Screen. The typical hentai boot logo does not appear.
I followed the instruction on the Website. No Reinx.bin on the root of the sd-Card etc. Everything seems to be fine. But it just won't work for me 
However, I had no Problems with the older Releases.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Arcadeguy said:


> I also can't get that to work. I have a black Screen. The typical hentai boot logo does not appear.
> I followed the instruction on the Website. No Reinx.bin on the root of the sd-Card etc. Everything seems to be fine. But it just won't work for me
> However, I had no Problems with the older Releases.



The troubleshooting section of the guide has a stop-gap solution also I linked a form to fill out above if you could do that, please and thank you


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> and does that boot?


It did not.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> It did not.



using the latest hekate, reinx 2.1 bin in bootloader/payloads


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> using the latest hekate, reinx 2.1 bin in bootloader/payloads


I think I missed the part where I had to put ReiNX.bin from ReiNX 2.1 in /bootloader/payloads.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> I think I missed the part where I had to put ReiNX.bin from ReiNX 2.1 in /bootloader/payloads.



that might do it XD 

once it's in there use hekate to launch the payload


----------



## moonblood666 (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> 3) Yes USB install works on ReiNX



And network install? I keep my Switch docked all the time, so it's very inconvenient if only USB install works.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

moonblood666 said:


> And network install? I keep my Switch docked all the time, so it's very inconvenient if only USB install works.



network install should still be fine as well.


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> that might do it XD
> 
> once it's in there use hekate to launch the payload


Yeah, I think so.

By the way, is installing NSP still currently broken for ReiNX on 7.0/7.0.1?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

Dothackjhe said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> By the way, is installing NSP still currently broken for ReiNX on 7.0/7.0.1?



For sd card installs if you are using old tinfoil or goldleaf. USB install is fine

Goldleaf nightlies fix install from usb but have other crashes


----------



## linuxares (Mar 19, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> For sd card installs if you are using old tinfoil or goldleaf. USB install is fine
> 
> Goldleaf nightlies fix install from usb but have other crashes


https://github.com/satelliteseeker/Tinfoil/releases/tag/v0.2.1-USB-fix2 - this have no issues what so ever. And you can use Fluffy (https://github.com/fourminute/Fluffy) or NS-USBloader (https://github.com/developersu/ns-usbloader)

The ns-usbloader is easier since it's Java.


----------



## 0N666 (Mar 19, 2019)

ok so i got reinx 2.1 booting by chainloading...

so from what i have read the issues are

1. sd card exfat is why 2.1 wont boot without chainloading?
2. cant install nsps to sd card in 2.1 on 7.0 firware?

if this is accurate should i just stay on reinx 2.0 and fw 6.20 for now?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

0N666 said:


> ok so i got reinx 2.1 booting by chainloading...
> 
> so from what i have read the issues are
> 
> ...



1) incorrect, we are unsure at the present point in time what is causing it to black screen
2) also incorrect, you can't install NSP's *FROM* the sd card, you can still install to with usb install or use the goldleaf nightly for installing from sd card

At the moment 6.2 is still recommended


----------



## jsrv2006 (Mar 19, 2019)

I try your uf2 file with r4s dongle and didnt work. Black screen. Also tried booting with tegra and reinx 2.1 bin and black screen


----------



## Adran_Marit (Mar 19, 2019)

jsrv2006 said:


> I try your uf2 file with r4s dongle and didnt work. Black screen. Also tried booting with tegra and reinx 2.1 bin and black screen



To fix the tegra blackscreen chainload with hekate


----------



## Dothackjhe (Mar 20, 2019)

Chainbooting ReiNX 2.1 with the latest version of Hekate offsets the initial black screen issue which appears to be the case when booting ReiNX using its own bin. Tried it just now.


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 20, 2019)

Black screen for me.
I had to use hekate to chainload reinx.
This way it works.

PS: payload.bin on root of sd card doesn't affect anything.


----------



## jsrv2006 (Mar 20, 2019)

thx. I can solve the problem with hekate. Now  I need to boot whith the dongle r4s. Where can i find the uf2 file for the r4s for reinx 2.1. thx again


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 20, 2019)

jsrv2006 said:


> thx. I can solve the problem with hekate. Now  I need to boot whith the dongle r4s. Where can i find the uf2 file for the r4s for reinx 2.1. thx again



here

but I have a uf2 file that boots any payload.bin on sd card root, so you don't have to update your dongle everytime, or covert payload to uf2.


----------



## jsrv2006 (Mar 20, 2019)

but I have a uf2 file that boots any payload.bin on sd card root, so you don't have to update your dongle everytime, or covert payload to uf2.

i tried aragonnx with the uf2 but only shows a black scren with aragon logo. I cant do nothing in that screen. I can only press power 10 seconds to power off. Im in 7.0.1


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 20, 2019)

It's not Argon. It doesn't have a name. It doesn't have bootlogo. It just boots payload.bin on root.
I don't know if I can post it.


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 19, 2019)

I apologise in advance, but NXMTP is borked in this version, amirite?


----------

